# Does anybody know where to buy new shock cord for tent poles????



## p&y finally (Apr 12, 2013)

I have checked every hardware store around and cant find any kind of replacement cord. Handy Ace Hardware in Tucker said they USED to sell it by the foot (until the store burned )

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rockdawg (Apr 12, 2013)

Hook1 sells some. Might be a little thick for tent poles?

http://kayakfishinggear.com/bungeeandbungeeproducts_1.aspx


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 13, 2013)

rockdawg said:


> Hook1 sells some. Might be a little thick for tent poles?
> 
> http://kayakfishinggear.com/bungeeandbungeeproducts_1.aspx



Thanks Rockdawg.
I think the 1/8" would work!


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 14, 2013)

Amazon.com


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 15, 2013)

Also try Home Depot and Lowes.  I bought some elastic cord at HD I think it was several years ago.  It was in the section where they cut rope and chain by the foot.


----------



## pesce (Apr 28, 2013)

REI, Campmor, and Dick's Sporting Goods all have it.. if you haven't found it already.  You can order it online from REI and Campmor.  Campmor will probably be cheapest.


----------



## sparky (May 7, 2013)

academy sports carries it it the camping section


----------



## Jayson (May 8, 2013)

Sports Acadamy


----------

